# NMC membership help



## Swiftvalley (Feb 8, 2010)

Firstly let me apologise if I have posted this in the wrong place, I didnt really know where else to put it.

I have tried to email the membership secretary and give my details for a membership form to be sent, now O cant log onto the email form the NMC site as it uses outlook to open in and I dont have that, so luckily my friend did and gave me the relevant email address.

So I tried sending an email and it isnt recognised. Can anyone help me as to whom to email/contact to get a membership form for the NMC please.?

Thanks in advance

Lisax


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I think it's Anne at [email protected]

Sarah xxx


----------



## Swiftvalley (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Sarah,

That is the email address I tried, but it told me it was no longer available.

Will try it again from another email account, maybe gmail doesnt like gmail..

thanks again.

Lisax


----------



## Swiftvalley (Feb 8, 2010)

Swiftvalley said:


> Hi Sarah,
> 
> That is the email address I tried, but it told me it was no longer available.
> 
> ...


After trying a different email addy, it seems to have worked, thankyou again Sarah.

lisax


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

You're welcome 

Sarah xxx


----------

